# Problemas con wifi (Solucionado)

## Ignatius881

Hola.

Parece que siempre que quiero instalar o reinstalar Gentoo, siempre me encuentro con el mismo problema.

Segui todos los pasos del manual de instalacion de Gentoo. Use genkernel --menuconfig all y puse M a todos los modulos de ralink (uso un Belkin f5d8053 con chipset de ralink). Tambien instale wireless-tools y, en fin, todo lo que viene en el manual.

Pero no consigo conectarme a la red despues de iniciar sesion en Gentoo, y tampoco se conecta solo durante el arranque del sistema. Me detecta el punto, en mi caso es wlan0, pero no tiene datos, asi que se los pongo.

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid MY_ESSID

iwconfig wlan0 key s:MY_KEY

iwconfig wlan0 channel auto

ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Es en ese punto, en el ifconfig, donde me sale el primer error, algo asi como SIOICFLAGS o similar. Cuando ejecuto iwlist wlan0 scan tambien me sale un error, y dice que no se pudo detectar o escanear wlan0 por no se que.

En fin, que no entiendo por que no me puedo conectar. Y repito, siempre lo mismo cuando (re)instalo Gentoo. Me gusta el sistema operativo y deseo usarlo al 100%, pero por diversas razones termino usando otra distro.

Ah, tambien puse en blacklist.conf los modulos rt2x00usb y rt2x00lib, dejando libre el rt2800usb.Last edited by Ignatius881 on Fri Dec 16, 2011 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Puede que no hayas instalado el firmware que necesita el chipset. Instala el paquete rt-73-firmware.

----------

## Ignatius881

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Puede que no hayas instalado el firmware que necesita el chipset. Instala el paquete rt-73-firmware.

 

También pensaba en esa posibilidad, pero no lo hice porque mi USB no era de ese tipo. Probaré a ver.

----------

## Ignatius881

Pues tampoco, no hay manera. El caso es que cuando escribo lsmod | grep rt2, me salen múltiples resultados, como rt2800usb, rt2800lib, rt2x00usb y rt2x00lib, incluso poniendo algunos de esos en /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

Y sigue diciéndome que la interfaz está caída cuando pongo iwlist wlan0 scan, y... en fin, como al principio. No lo entiendo  :Confused: 

----------

## quilosaq

antes del iwlist levanta la interfaz: 

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up
```

----------

## Ignatius881

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> antes del iwlist levanta la interfaz: 
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig wlan0 up
> ```
> ...

 

Precisamente dije en mi primer mensaje que cuando ejecuto ifconfig wlan0 up me sale un error del tipo "SIOICFLAGS no such file or directory" o similar.

Y cuando ejecuto el iwconfig me sale esto:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"MY_ESSID" 

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=24 dBm  

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:MY_KEY

          Power Management:on
```

Probaré bajando el rt2870sta de aquí, porque ya no sé qué usa mi wifi

----------

## Ignatius881

Pues pasa lo mismo. Al final acabaré rindiéndome  :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Al instalar se supone que tenias red, luego si coges la .config de esa distro la copias al directorio de tu kernel y recompilas deberia funcionar.

----------

## Ignatius881

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Al instalar se supone que tenias red, luego si coges la .config de esa distro la copias al directorio de tu kernel y recompilas deberia funcionar.

 

Instalé desde un LiveCD de Ubuntu. Probé el CD Minimal de Gentoo, pero imposible.

EDIT: Encontré algo, voy a probarlo a ver: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ralink_RT2870

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> algo así como SIOICFLAGS o similar.

 

eso, por lo general, significa que no estás usando el driver correcto. 

Una rápida búsqueda en google me dice que tienes que usar el rt2860. 

Acuérdate de instalar tb. el firmware adecuado para este chisme.

 *Quote:*   

> también puse en blacklist.conf los módulos rt2x00usb y rt2x00lib

 

no añadas nada al blacklist a menos que tengas motivos para ello.

saluetes

----------

## Ignatius881

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   algo así como SIOICFLAGS o similar. 
> 
> eso, por lo general, significa que no estás usando el driver correcto. 
> 
> Una rápida búsqueda en google me dice que tienes que usar el rt2860. 
> ...

 

Creo que nunca usé el rt2860, pero de todos modos, como acabo de instalar linux-firmware, ahí está junto con otros rt.

Y sobre el blacklist, ya iré probando a ver si funciona dejándolos o no.

----------

## Ignatius881

Bueno, creo que ya lo solucioné. A ver si recuerdo todo y lo dejo aquí para siempre y así­ no olvidar.

Lo primero, genkernel. He de activar el soporte para ralink, como módulo, no incluido en el kerne. Lo vi en un enlace que ahora no recuerdo, pero el cual lo tengo guardado.

Lo segundo, tras compilar el kernel, instalar linux-firmware o algo así, donde se incluyen los módulos rt2870 y demás.

Luego, instalar wireless-tools. Y por último, una vez iniciado el sistema, escribir lo siguiente:

```
modprobe -r rt2800usb rt2x00usb rt2x00lib

modprobe rt2800usb

iwconfig wlan0 essid MY_ESSID key s:MY_KEY

ifconfig wlan0 up

dhcpcd wlan0
```

Creo que con eso ya puedo tener el wifi cada vez que toque (re)instalar o algo. Y ya, por fin, espero no volver a molestar con este tema. Gracias de todos modos  :Smile: 

----------

